# Autocrossing a Nissan Leaf



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been driving around a 2011 Nissan Leaf since September of last year. I've been participating in my region's autocross for a decade now. So naturally even before I picked up the Leaf the idea of campaigning it for this season was on my mind. I have little success finding out if the Leaf will be allowed for 2012 in a SCCA Stock class (HS?) or will it end up in one of the Mod classes since it's NOC? From the 2011 Stock class list, it is not classified and is not mentioned anywhere for the 2012 Rules Proposal. Would anyone on this forum happen to know?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

there was a thread here somewhere that discussed this, but in a conversion.


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

piotrsko said:


> there was a thread here somewhere that discussed this, but in a conversion.


Thanks. I did see that post which is what originally brought me to this forum. However a conversion can not qualify as a Stock Class car per SCCA Solo rules. I am considering fielding my Leaf in that classification if available and reasonable (anything beyond G Stock I would consider unreasonable). I was hoping that there were some forum contributors that participate in autoX that might know the answers or provide me some insight to my questions.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

RedLeader said:


> I've been driving around a 2011 Nissan Leaf since September of last year. I've been participating in my region's autocross for a decade now. So naturally even before I picked up the Leaf the idea of campaigning it for this season was on my mind. I have little success finding out if the Leaf will be allowed for 2012 in a SCCA Stock class (HS?) or will it end up in one of the Mod classes since it's NOC? From the 2011 Stock class list, it is not classified and is not mentioned anywhere for the 2012 Rules Proposal. Would anyone on this forum happen to know?



Hi Red - whats NOC?

From my days hillclimbing in the UK if somebody had turned up in something really unusual the organizers would simply put it in an appropriate class 

A Leaf would probably have been put in the -standard car up to 1600cc class

No problem - unless it wins!


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

Duncan said:


> Hi Red - whats NOC?
> 
> From my days hillclimbing in the UK if somebody had turned up in something really unusual the organizers would simply put it in an appropriate class
> 
> ...


NOC = Not Otherwise Classified

My intent is to make an attempt for this season's championship for the class (assuming it's reasonably classed). I could very well show up and just run in the Time-Only class. Which for points count for nothing. But I wouldn't want to spend my time competing w/o making a true attempt at something more meaningful. I figure next to 1/4 mile bracket racing, the only other motorsport (that wouldn't have to be customized for EVs) would accommodate EVs like the Leaf would be autocross.

I have heard some rumblings about SCCA making specifically an autocross EV class, but there would be no chance for me in that class if a Tesla Roadster showed up.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

You could contact SCCA and ask them to class it as HS. You could give them some stats like the max power, the weight, the 0 to 60, and show the power to weight ratio and acceleration are comparable to existing HS cars. I would mention wheelbase, too, as it looks long to me, which is a disadvantage. It probably wouldn't happen this year but at least that would get it into the pipe for 2013.

I also thought that local clubs could class things how they choose -- you could ask locally for HS.

Hopefully this is the year I autocross my conversion -- just need to get those Headways installed!

I'd love to see posts about your autocrossing experiences. Do you plan to run race tires?


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

DavidDymaxion said:


> You could contact SCCA and ask them to class it as HS. You could give them some stats like the max power, the weight, the 0 to 60, and show the power to weight ratio and acceleration are comparable to existing HS cars. I would mention wheelbase, too, as it looks long to me, which is a disadvantage. It probably wouldn't happen this year but at least that would get it into the pipe for 2013.
> 
> I also thought that local clubs could class things how they choose -- you could ask locally for HS.
> 
> ...


Ahhh! Excellent! Another EV enthusiast w/ autoX-ing experience. It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance.

I was planning on speaking to the SCCA rep who is part of the WWSCC (Western Washington Sports Car Council) which is the series that I am considering participating in, which uses the PAX indexing for it's Street Tire class. But first I wanted to see if anyone has had any information about SCCA's plans for production EVs. I believe that the Tesla Roadster is already classified under SS.

I have actually had some experience petitioning EVs for the WWSCC. About 2 years ago I had to petition them to allow me to run my EV kart in TO. It was rather ridiculous, but necessary for the sole reason that it was not an ICE. It turns out that people had issues w/ it and told me I could not run it. At any rate after being the butt of a lot of jokes at a very long meeting where those in attendance were concerned about electrocution of course workers, explosion of batteries and toxic chemicals getting on the course, it was finally allowed. There was more ignorance and prejudiced behavior at that meeting than you could shake a stick at. Suffice to say I would never want to go and do that again. So if I could avoid it entirely by pointing to SCCA rules already in place, it would make things far less painful.

The tentative plan is to run a WWSCC Street Tire class that is indexed off of the Stock class of the Leaf (assuming the classification is reasonable). However I am also open to the idea of getting R-comps and running in a stock class. I haven't yet decided and would be based on what provisions the are allowed for the Leaf. I've done Stock class for a few seasons and the extra work of tire swapping at events lost it's appeal to me after the first season, at this point it's just more work.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Too bad about getting grief on your kart. My club let an electric kart run before, and I don't expect problems running my conversion. I'm not sure what reaction I'll get from the local Porsche club when they see an electric motor in my car...

I hear you on the tire thing. My events are close enough I swap tires at home and drive to the event (my Hoosiers are DOT rated tires, though I wouldn't want to drive them in the rain). I'm planning to run race tires on the electric, just because I want to be ahead of as many gassers as possible (a fast time of the day would definitely make my year!).


RedLeader said:


> Ahhh! Excellent! Another EV enthusiast w/ autoX-ing experience. It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance.
> 
> I was planning on speaking to the SCCA rep who is part of the WWSCC (Western Washington Sports Car Council) which is the series that I am considering participating in, which uses the PAX indexing for it's Street Tire class. But first I wanted to see if anyone has had any information about SCCA's plans for production EVs. I believe that the Tesla Roadster is already classified under SS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bags (Jun 20, 2010)

There are a lot of options:

* Local SCCA clubs have a fair amount of leeway with regard to letting cars run. It's especially easy if you're not competitive. Showing up with Hoosier A6's might be a clue that you ARE competitive. Someone already ran a Leaf last year here in Portland, in TO. Last year I ran my electric Mazda locally in XP. I have not tried to run it in National/Divisional events. It's probably going to sit out this year, because the batteries are almost gone.

* Non-SCCA clubs have a lot of leeway. There are a bunch of clubs in Oregon -- in Astoria, Salem, Eugene, plus the Porsche club in Portland. 

SCCA rules for karts require more "run-out" (?) space than cars, and there's not enough room for them at all sites. The Oregon Region SCCA club doesn't allow karts at PIR, but allows them at Packwood. Regardless of the question of what kind of motor you're using.

FYI, there are a bunch of 20A 110V outlets at PIR ... but I didn't get much energy in between runs!


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

We ran a Leaf at our SCCA AutoCross Solo event back in June. Of course, that was for our Power of DC event where we paid the SCCA to set up the course. It wasn't an official SCCA event.

You can see the Leaf running at the event here. It's just a short bit but proof the SCCA has let the Leaf race.

http://www.motorweek.org/features/green_motoring/ev_racing/

A VP from Nissan was there to see the Leaf run through the course. The Leaf ran through the course at 37 seconds compared to 32 seconds for the Tesla.

Chip Gribben
NEDRA PR


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

Bags said:


> There are a lot of options:
> 
> * Local SCCA clubs have a fair amount of leeway with regard to letting cars run. It's especially easy if you're not competitive. Showing up with Hoosier A6's might be a clue that you ARE competitive. Someone already ran a Leaf last year here in Portland, in TO. Last year I ran my electric Mazda locally in XP. I have not tried to run it in National/Divisional events. It's probably going to sit out this year, because the batteries are almost gone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. 

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to events in Packwood from where I live in the Bellevue area. The logistics of range is not something I am willing to deal with. Possible? Yes, but trailering my Leaf or L2 charging to make it there (since the only L3s will be along the I-5 corridor) just isn't something I am willing to do. My tentative goal is WWSCC ins Shelton using an acceptable SCCA stock class for indexing in ST. I'm compelled to put my EV against ICEs in a regular class, in an effort to show EVs in motorsports is something that is acceptable now. AutoX and/or bracket racing seem to be the only possibilities for a car like the Leaf. There will be a DCQC installed in the Olympia area by March where my plan is to drive to Olympia to quick charge, head to Shelton to autoX and then back to Olympia to quick charge to make it back home.

As for the kart; I don't think I'll be running my kart at any auto-X's since there is no competitive class for it. It was an experiment years ago to see if it was possible to build an kart that could be competitive in auto-X to it's original kT100 form. I may bring it out to practice days, but it is a bit of a pain to pack everything up in the truck and drag it out to Shelton.

I don't know if I'll ever take the Leaf down to PIR, but as soon as some reliable DCQC infrastructure is in place, I might be game to give it a shot.


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

nedrapr said:


> We ran a Leaf at our SCCA AutoCross Solo event back in June. Of course, that was for our Power of DC event where we paid the SCCA to set up the course. It wasn't an official SCCA event.
> 
> You can see the Leaf running at the event here. It's just a short bit but proof the SCCA has let the Leaf race.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think I've seen some videos of it as well as it drag racing up against an Electric Porsche (at PIR too?). It was inspirational. I'm glad that there is at least one other Leaf owner out there that thinks along the same lines as I do.


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

*Tracking a Nissan Leaf*

A change of plan. I wish I could change the title of this thread but I guess I can start a new one later on. March 18th will be the first event of the WWSCC for this year. My whole plan for being able to make it to the venues where local autoXs would be held hinged on the availability of DC Quick Charging along I-5. Primarily one in the Olympia area since the venue (Sanderson Field in Shelton) is an 80 mile drive each way. Doesn't look like there will be a DCQC anytime soon.

So I've turned my attention to either Pacific Raceways or Pacific Grand Prix. I did a test drive and see that I can make it to those venues an back using about 1/2 a full charge. For the most part if I can't use DCQC the possiblity of the big track (Pacific Raceways) is out of the question. I might be able to get 2 hot laps (2.8 miles) which would make for a very short day. So the only option I see at this point is Pacific Grand Prix. At 0.82 miles around the track it should give me a good 5 or more laps, provided the brakes hold out (the plan is to replace the fluid w/ RBF).

Wheels and R-comp tires purchased, mounted & balanced:


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

What size racing tires an wheels ? Do you plan on making it lighter and really racing it . Do you have a friend with a trailer ?


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

RedLeader said:


> I've been driving around a 2011 Nissan Leaf since September of last year. I've been participating in my region's autocross for a decade now. So naturally even before I picked up the Leaf the idea of campaigning it for this season was on my mind. I have little success finding out if the Leaf will be allowed for 2012 in a SCCA Stock class (HS?) or will it end up in one of the Mod classes since it's NOC? From the 2011 Stock class list, it is not classified and is not mentioned anywhere for the 2012 Rules Proposal. Would anyone on this forum happen to know?



You may want to research about the Nissan LEAF in the Touring Cars here in Japan. There are a lot of LEAFs used for racing here.


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

epyon said:


> What size racing tires an wheels ? Do you plan on making it lighter and really racing it . Do you have a friend with a trailer ?


Wheels are Motegi Racing SX5; 17x7 ET 42, 19.5 lbs
Tires are a very beaten up set Kumho Victoracers; 225/45-17

I don't plan to do anything at this point other than wheels and tires. My plan at this point is to assess if this car has potential for "fun" since AutoX looks like it is out until a DCQC is available in Olympia for me to use. In complete stock it is far from sporty. Tires are the bare minimum if I plan to use it at PGP.

I have a truck and have rented U-haul car carriers in the past to move vehicles. However that is more time and effort that I am willing to invest at this time. We'll see if I can find any potential in this car to continue to hold my interest and invest more time and $ into it.


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

Tatsushige said:


> You may want to research about the Nissan LEAF in the Touring Cars here in Japan. There are a lot of LEAFs used for racing here.


Thanks for the suggestion. I was not aware that Leafs were being used in any kind of motorsports application. The Nismo Leaf RC is still purely conceptual but even if they start a spec racing series for it, there may not be much I can take from it to use towards the application of a standard Leaf.


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

Tatsushige said:


> You may want to research about the Nissan LEAF in the Touring Cars here in Japan. There are a lot of LEAFs used for racing here.


Tatsushige, would you be able to refer me to a website that relates to some information concerning the Leaf being used in a race series in Japan? I did a little searching on the web and was unable to find anything related to that. Thanks.


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

This past Friday I conducted some 0-40 acceleration testing on the Leaf. This is the first of a few tests I'm planning on doing, a base-line for upcoming plans. The road was still damp from rain the night before. It may be a little while before road conditions will dry enough locally to allow for a good base-line test. Tested 0-60mph runs are about 9 sec. The Leaf seems to give up it's pull around 45 mph from my experience which is why the 0-60 times seem to be what they are. My goal is to test the acceleration of the Leaf from 0 to ~45 mph (60 ft & 330 ft times) which should be an area where it is strongest. For telemetry I used the aLap Recorder HD on a Samsung Galaxy S2. From my experience it is at least as accurate (or more) than a 2 year old MaxQ data logger. Both record at 10Hz and can reference as many as 21 satellites. I had a clear view of the sky and took notice that 15 satellites were being detected before my 1st run. All runs started within 10 ft of the same location and ended around 48-50mph on the speedometer. I did a total of 6 runs running 3 in both directions to negate environmental advantages of one direction, but the last one failed to yield usable data. Each run was taken by just simply flooring the throttle and keeping it depressed until the 48-50mph was seen. Telemetry began as soon as motion was detected so R/T is 0. There also seems to be at least a .1 sec variance w/ data logging when compared to track recording hardware (quite possibly more at lower speeds).

2011 Leaf SL: stock
Ambient Temp: 41F as indicated on instrument panel
Road conditions: damp
TCS: on
Cabin Heat: on
Charge Level: 8 bars
Tires: OE Bridgestone Ecopia


Run # / Direction / Distance (ft) / Time (sec) / Speed (mph)
1 / Southbound / 60 / 1.873 / 20.3
1 / Southbound / 330 / 6.044 / 46.9

2 / Northbound / 60 / 3.655 / 21.4
2 / Northbound / 330 / 8.235 / 41.4

3 / Southbound / 60 / 3.487 / 13.3
3 / Southbound / 330 / 7.547 / 41.2

4 / Northbound / 60 / 3.003 / 13.9
4 / Northbound / 330 / 7.365 / 40.9

5 / Southbound / 60 / 1.790 / 24.0
5 / Southbound / 330 / 5.146 / 44.6

Impressions:
It goes w/o saying that due to the damp conditions and cold temps, there was A LOT of wheel spin, TCS kicked in on every run, making the range of runs wildly different. My best guess is that I was loosing nearly a second on TCS interference alone. From what I've been hearing and reading the OEM tires are very poor in the category of performance and grip. I would have to agree. I choose to run w/ cabin heat on since it should not make any difference. I will be looking to repeat this test once conditions dry out and warm up attempting it w/o the TCS.

When I average them I get:

60ft : 2.762
330ft : 6.867


----------



## RedLeader (Jan 10, 2012)

jimitgilchrist said:


> The vehicle massive Car came up with their all Electric Car Nissan Leaf guarantees no exhaust result at all. The Car Nissan Leaf appears like a transformer and is developed like a hatchback. The awesome Leaf is providing other rivals a challenging deal with, as it does not need the use of gas like others and just will depend on electrical power.The V formed design in the top side is well associated by the trapezoid front side lights.


What the .... ???


----------

